# Flower count on a neofinetia...



## Marco (Nov 1, 2006)

anyway to determine it while the plant is forming its spike before the buds open? (im impatient) after it starts opening its buds will it form more flowers? typically how many flowers does a first bloom hold and how many flowers would a subsequent bloom hold?


----------



## cdub (Nov 1, 2006)

If you learn too much about the plant before it blooms, then when it blooms it won't be as exciting! Let's wait and find out about the flowers.


----------



## Heather (Nov 1, 2006)

cdub said:


> If you learn too much about the plant before it blooms, then when it blooms it won't be as exciting! Let's wait and find out about the flowers.



 
I like that sentiment!

(and I've no idea, Marco!)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 1, 2006)

I see 4 flowers in your future...

Jon
________
HERBAL VAPORIZER FORUM


----------



## Marco (Nov 1, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I see 4 flowers in your future...
> 
> Jon



Man you are a buzz kill!

Zach - Im never gonna ask ever again....well then again I did go and dig up photos of Heathers Eva oke: I was gonna ask some questions on it but figure I shouldnt


----------



## Heather (Nov 1, 2006)

Marco? 

3.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 1, 2006)

:rollhappy:
The Crystal Ball never lies

Jon
________
Ford mustang mach 1 specifications


----------



## Marco (Nov 1, 2006)

I have completely ignored everything on this thread...well aside from the 4 flowers thing......no more further questions here...thanks..heather i think you have the wrong question....oke: I'm also gonna pretend to be ignorant and act clueless until the time comes


----------



## Mahon (Nov 1, 2006)

...why not take a jeweler's loop and attempt to count every floral bract you see... it would give you a rough estimate... hopefully your spike is actually visible, and at least 3mm long? 

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> Zach - Im never gonna ask ever again....well then again I did go and dig up photos of Heathers Eva oke: I was gonna ask some questions on it but figure I shouldnt


Wah....?


----------



## Marco (Nov 1, 2006)

oooops...i meant chris..lol...its late....you all must excuse me my brain cells have not recharged yet


----------



## cdub (Nov 2, 2006)

Marco I appologize for the rash comment. You were probably asking the question for a really good reason, and I kind of shot down the thread real early. I know you're not a beginner and are an excellent grower. If you've gotten the plant to spike, then it's probably not that long from blooming, so I believe in waiting and finding out. I wanna see photos.


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris - I was being sarcastic on the whole "ignoring part". The info was great and I read all of it  I'm not serious most of time, well aside from now. I hate getting all serious i feel so much more anal when I am and I dont like that feeling. I think thats the problem with me and this damned test. I need to get my butt into gear, I'll take it seriously soon enough. 

But anyway as for the neo yea it does look like 4 flowers on it. I'll start posting pictures as soon as it opens which should be real soon


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats on your neo spike, Marco!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I got a sneak peek at the photos. This is Marco's first Neo blooming, so I have a feeling once he smells that intoxicating scent, he will be a Neo fanatic. No collection is complete without one.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2006)

my guess is 273.6, but then again, i often guess high...


----------

